# Circc - Has anyone out there taken the CIRCC?



## tonirjeffries (Mar 3, 2009)

Has anyone out there taken the CIRCC?  If so, can you please share your experiences?: 

Thanks

Toni R. Jeffries CPC CPC-H


----------



## sarahkoz610 (Mar 3, 2009)

know your rules !!!!!


----------



## msncoder (Mar 3, 2009)

*Circc*

I recently took the CIRCC exam and just wanted to warn you that it was difficult however time management is the crucial key. All questions are in case format and will contain hospital and physician billing questions and many of the cases will contain coding for many procedures in one study (i.e. cardiac catheterization, selective cath placements of carotids, stent placement of ext., temporary pacemaker removal, perm pacemaker plcmt.,etc. -and I remember all this from only ONE of the 150 case studies!) I have been coding interventional radiology for 8 years and can tell you that I found it difficult to answer all 150 questions in the 5 1/2 hr time-frame. Some of them were pretty cut and dry but when you throw several procedures into one case you have to pretty much have all your CCI edits memorized or you'll miss the question because they will give you one choice unbundled and another that is bundled and you have to know which one it is. I worked with Jeff from Medlearn and Dr. Zelski from ZHealthpublishing and if it weren't for their assistance I feel I that I would have probably failed my first attempt. Order the study guide that was just released and you will have the best advantage!
Anita


----------



## tonirjeffries (Mar 3, 2009)

*Circc*

WOW! Thanks for the replies!  I called ZPublishing on yesterday, and they stated the Study Guide will be available in approx. two weeks.

Thanks again!


----------



## djkilliancru (May 27, 2009)

*CIRCC Test*

I'd be interested in seeing how the new CIRCC test compares to the test that Medical Assets (CIC credential) gave before Dr. Z got involved with the CIRCC tests since the Medical Assets folks were grandfathered into the CIRCC credential.  I'd also be interested in the pass/fail rate as compared to the CIC test.

Extensive time management and very fast reading is a must.  The CIRCC test was packed full of complete coding scenarios with just 5 1/2 hours to complete.  This was alot of reading/coding in a short period of time, considering CPCs are taking the same amount of time for their credentialing test.  I wonder if increasing the time allowed or decreasing the number of questions would be more insightful to coding knowledge versus test taking ability since this is a very detailed area to code.

Anyone have any insight into this?


----------



## bkipferl (Feb 28, 2020)

Has anyone taken the CIRCC test recently?   What materials did you take to help you past the test?  What is the best advice.  I did get the CIRCC study guide, do I need something else to help?


----------

